# Techno!!!!



## RanDom is Best (Oct 6, 2010)

Any1 know the Techno Hotspots in 0z 
nightclubs / underground raves etc wouldnt mind a few beach raves till the sun comes up yeaaaaaaah


----------



## denielmark (Oct 28, 2010)

*reply*

no i never know this.your information is so positive and useful.
Thank you for your information.


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

A friend of mine is a DJ and he plays some music but that's a bit of a mixture including techno, clubbing, trance etc. You can find out more information by looking for a portal called Australia Alive.


----------

